# Rechargeables in flash?



## Chris H. (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,
Ive heard mixed talk about using rechargable AA's in a flash....I just wanted to hear everyones opinion on whether its a good idea or nt and if you are using them what type?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 16, 2008)

Rechargables are all I use - 2700mAh NiMh


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 16, 2008)

Same here I only use them.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Mar 17, 2008)

I use them too. Just make sure you keep each set seperate. I have 2 flashes, and 4 sets of 4 rechargeables. 2 sets of Duracells (but they are different colors) a set of Energizers, and a set of Quantaray batteries. That way, you keep each set together. That is important, especially if you have some sets that are older than others.

I get about 200-250 flashes before I have to change the batteries.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 17, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Rechargables are all I use - 2700mAh NiMh



Same!


----------



## Garbz (Mar 17, 2008)

No I'd rather go through 4AAs every day just for the sole purpose of pissing off Capt. Planet and his army of greenies.

:roll:

For the record forget NiCads. NiMh are the only really affordable acceptable solution as NiCads don't produce enough juice quickly enough and the voltage drops quickly when they start going flat so you get less photos out of a charge.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 17, 2008)

Rechargeables here too.  I use 3 different kinds in my SB-800 and find that the 2700's give you about 10-12 more flashes than the el-cheapo rechargeable ones.  In a pinch it is always worth it, but its rare that I am in circumstances where 2 sets of recharged batteries are used in an evening event.  I always use the 5th external battery holder for my SB-800 to shorten latency between shots.  Makes purchasing them an interesting situation.


----------



## jwkwd (Mar 17, 2008)

Rechargeable here.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

Rechargeables here as well.

Alkaline batteries are OK when they are fresh, but the recycle times start to get longer and longer, even when the batteries still have juice.  NiMH batteries tend to keep the recycle times faster, until they are almost dead.

Of course, there is the environmental aspect.  Batteries are very bad for landfills.


----------



## Sandspur (Mar 17, 2008)

Ditto ... everybody above 

(except GARBZ, of course!)


----------



## derekclapham (Mar 17, 2008)

I use rechargables as well. However, I keep a pack of 12 non-rechargables in my camera bag at all times just in case the re-chargables let me down for some reason (It's never happened).

I would suggest you get yourself a quick charger. I've got an Energiser charger that charges 4 AA batteries in about 40 minutes. It also uses my 12v outlet in the car so if worst comes to the worst I can charge up another 4 batteries in the car.

From memory I've got 16 rechargable AAs, but I really need another 4 because the SB-800 takes 5 (with the side battery). As Jerry said, it makes buying batteries an interesting experience.


----------



## Joves (Mar 17, 2008)

All I use anymore. I have Energizers and, Duracells both work great. I just carry about a dozen extra. You can never have enough juice.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rechargables for me as well.  I have 2 sets of rechargables for each of my flash units. A total of 24 batteries right now.  One set is always a set of Sanyo eneloops and the other is a set of 2700 mAh's.  The eneloops I like as they will hold 85-90% of their charge after a year on the shelf.  Handy to have around, although they are only 2000 mAh's.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 18, 2008)

I only use Energizer rechargables, in my experience they seem to last longer than other batteries.

Only problem is in SA i can only get them in 2500 mAh


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been using Sanyo Eneloops and they're amazing compared to the no name rechargables I was using. I think thay're rated at 2100 vs. 2700 of most "standard" rechargables but they're low discharge batteries and if the advertising it true, should hold 85% of a full charge over a year with no use.

I have two sets that I was using along with a set of the generics in three different flashes one night. The generics were dead after an hour because of the cold and the Sanyos were still firing. After that, I figured they were definitely worth it.


----------



## tjphotography (Mar 25, 2008)

I use the Quantum Turbo for the quick recycling time.  It costs big $$$, but when you can't wait 1 sec. for the flash to recycle it worth every penny. 

It plugs into my SB-800 and the batteries in the SB-800 are just for the LCD screen.  The quantum actually powers the flash output.

Travis
www.tjphotography.com


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2008)

tjphotography said:


> I use the Quantum Turbo for the quick recycling time.  It costs big $$$, but when you can't wait 1 sec. for the flash to recycle it worth every penny.
> 
> It plugs into my SB-800 and the batteries in the SB-800 are just for the LCD screen.  The quantum actually powers the flash output.
> 
> ...




Three of those are on my long list.  The PW's were bad enough at $188 each.


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have rechargable for my sb-600. I have a bunch that I try to keep fully charged as much as possible.


----------



## keith204 (Mar 25, 2008)

Rechargeable batteries here too.  I can't imagine all the money I've saved for not using normal ones..  I do have a set of 20 or so normal AA's I put in my bag if I am worried that I'll go through all the rechargeables.


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Mar 26, 2008)

i use rechargeable too, although someone told me lithium would work well too.


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 7, 2008)

An interesting note.  This Saturday I had a chance to do a birthday party.  I used Nikons off camera CLS, which means 2-3 preflashes before the flash on all pictures.  I took over 450 pictures on the same 5 batteries over a 6 hour period.  I usually change the batteries at around the 250-300 shot mark, but this is the first time I pushed them.

Even with that many flashes, recharge times were under 3 seconds at the end of the day and here is the surprising part... I thought I was using my Energizer 2700mAh rechargeables... but it was the 2500mAh ones.

I was very pleased with the info, and now know that I don't need more than 1 sets of batteries for the day unless I am doing a wedding or something that requires more than 400 pictures.

I bet that if I was going full manual on the flashes, that I could get better than 500 flashes out of a set of batteries becuase there is no preflash (for auto adjustment prior to each picture) and I would usually be between 1/16th to 1/2 power, depending on the needs.

Thats all pretty amazing considering how powerful the SB-800 really is and how much one flash can light up.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 7, 2008)

I had 16 dead batteries after Saturday. But that was me having to change my 4 PW batteries and using 8 non rechargables in two other flashes after the rechargables died.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump.

I was wondering about rechargeables in my SB-800. I use 5 so it would be awkward for charging. Two separate charges. Anyways, I think fro mwhat I have just read, I will start using them. I have been using Lithiums, but they are too damn expensive. $10 for 4. I need two packs. My simple math tells me $20 and tax for that. 

Anyways, I'm going to get some rechargables now

~Michael~


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Ive heard mixed talk about using rechargable AA's in a flash...



Other than the slow leak what are the downsides you've heard?

I use NiMh in my flashes and battery packs.  The first year I switched from alkalines I saved over $500!  I've been using Duracells, Energizer, and PowerEx.  They all work fine.


----------



## zandman (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a battery charger that can charge any rechargable batteries, can hold 8 or more AA's at the same time and you can monitor what's goin on.
it's up for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 10, 2008)

tjphotography said:


> I use the Quantum Turbo for the quick recycling time.  It costs big $$$, but when you can't wait 1 sec. for the flash to recycle it worth every penny.
> 
> It plugs into my SB-800 and the batteries in the SB-800 are just for the LCD screen.  The quantum actually powers the flash output.
> 
> ...



They are good... and are good for 1 second recycle times at FULL power of an SB-800.  Thing is, if you do 50-60 1 second shots, your batteries will be great, but your SB-800 will be toasted.  The flash itself is not made to exceed anything more than 3 flashes in 4 seconds at the very most.  Anything else and you are going to need to scrounge up another $320 for it's replacement.

There is no AA battery in existence that can kill a SB-800, so I can fire away with impunity and I'll live with the 300+ pics at a time the AAs give me with 1-2 second recycle times on 1/2 power and use multiple strobes.


----------



## E6filmuser (Oct 17, 2008)

I use Ni-Cads and Ni-MH all the time. As both produce only 1.2V there could be a problem with voltage-sensitive equipment but a flashgun capacitor is either charged or it is not. I don't fire off shots in rapid succession, so overheating is not an issue. The cost of ordinary AA cells is prohibitive if you use flash for a high proportion of shots. 

Ni-Cads which are not fully discharged before recharging can develop a "memory" for low charge. With "smart" chargers available, that need no longer be a problem.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently started using Sanyo Eneloops as replacements for my Energizer 2500ma rechargables and have been blown away by how long they last. My Energizers would drain real fast and in the end I would carry standard throw away cells and use those instead. so a big thumbs up to the Sanyo Eneloops.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 18, 2008)

Another vote for Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables, and also BC-900 La Crosse Technology charger.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 18, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> and also BC-900 La Crosse Technology charger.



Yup I forgot to mention that I switched to one of those a couple of months back, and WOW what a difference it has made. Plus since you can see the numbers of each cell you can track when one is starting to look bad or to try and create a matching set.


----------



## notelliot (Oct 18, 2008)

I use a combination of a quantum pack, energizer 2500s, and energizer lithiums. the quantum pack is the most reliable in terms of recycle, but they can kill strobes so you have to watch it, as JerryPH said. I like lithiums for shooting events (like dark clubs or shows) they recycle _slightly_ faster than the rechargable AAs, and are half the weight. the 2500s are for when what I'm doing isn't overly important or as a backup.


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 19, 2008)

notelliot said:


> I use a combination of a quantum pack, energizer 2500s, and energizer lithiums. the quantum pack is the most reliable in terms of recycle, but they can kill strobes so you have to watch it, as JerryPH said. I like lithiums for shooting events (like dark clubs or shows) they recycle _slightly_ faster than the rechargable AAs, and are half the weight. the 2500s are for when what I'm doing isn't overly important or as a backup.



OK guys, someone is going to have to explain this to me. How does a battery with lower voltage than a standard battery, "Kill" a strobe? I can understand if the user, fires the flash too fast, because the batteries allow them to kill the strobe, but this is abuse by the operator, not the fault of the battery. Anyway, someone explain it to me please.

I can tell you that with a NiCad or others if there's a short, they will melt the wires and possibly start the flash on fire, but that's not using the normal charging circuit, it's a dead short. Do they still make NiCads? 

I've used rechargeable for years and saved loads of money by not having to buy new batteries every week. I just ran my three sets of four that I use in the slaves, just because I had some time. They do leak down. I also number them or color code and run them in matched sets.

Mixing old and new is just as bad for standard batteries as it is for rechargeable. The weaker batteries will draw from the good ones and make for shorter life of all. The weak batteries are charging from the good ones and stealing voltage.

Quick chargers will shorten your battery life because they heat up the batteries. Heat is the enemy. Slow charge except when necessary.

Rechargeable will run at full voltage 1.2-1.3v up until they are 96% dead and then suddenly go away. Standard batteries will slowly lose voltage from 1.5v as they get older. That's why a rechargeable suddenly stops cycling your flash and the standard batteries will just get slower and slower.

When they get old, I use them in TV remotes, flashlights and radios that don't demand the current that a flash does. That's only for people who want to pull the batteries out of their remote every six months and re-charge them. :thumbup:

Finally, Lithium have no liquid electrolyte means they are immune from leaking!


----------



## Warren_G (Oct 19, 2008)

Same set up as NJMAN, Costco has had Sanyo Eneloops on cheap up here, so I got 18 of them, (6 AAA too for my wireless headphones) and with the BC900 chanrger, I am getting lots of life out of these. The 2000 mAh Eneloops last way longer than my 2500 mAh Energizers, and my old 2200 mAh Radio Shack NiMh AA's. This is my recommendation if you are using Speedlights, Eneloops and BC900, guaranteed to pay for themselves many times over in the life of your speedlight.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been looking at http://batteriesamerica.com/newpage3.htm the 2700maH SANYO AA. The third from the top. I have heard great things about Eneloops but at only 2000mah, I'm wondering how long they will last because that battery tester http://www.imaging-resource.com/ACCS/BATTS/BATTS.HTM most of the batteries don't even go up to the "rate" mah they are supposed to have (the Energizer ones only put out 2100 and are supposed to be rated at 2300?

I belive I'm going to take back the $4.49/cell 2800 mah cells and chargers and just get the 8 cell smart charger and two 4 packs of the energizer batteries and be done with it all

~Michael~


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently I have 4 flashes that use energizer rechargeables, and 3 flashes that use cr-123's (buy them in lots of 40 on ebay).  I am not exactally sure but I have around 40 of the rechargeable energizers for cameras and flashes that use them.  I also keep 8 or so fresh normal AA's in my bags just in case.  I have had 2 energizers go bad in about 3 years time.  Both of them failed to charge (warning light on charger).  Never had a failure in a camera or flash.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 28, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Bump.
> 
> I was wondering about rechargeables in my SB-800. I use 5 so it would be awkward for charging. Two separate charges. Anyways, I think fro mwhat I have just read, I will start using them. I have been using Lithiums, but they are too damn expensive. $10 for 4. I need two packs. My simple math tells me $20 and tax for that.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to get some rechargables now



Good choice.

- Lithiums will NOT last nea as long
- Lithiums are bad for the environment
- Lithiums are expensive!

It is better to purchase more rechargers and batteries than use your flash enough to go through a pack of 24 lithium batteries.

I personally own 5 rechargers now, so I can do 20 at a time.  I have a LOT of batteries to recharge when I do a lot of off camera strobe shooting.  I make sure that I have 4 complete sets of batteries per strobe that are freshly charged with me when things get serious.  It is worth it.

Concerning the 5th battery for the SB-800... I used to go around with that attached all the time, then I took it off.  It was better for a couple reasons... first it never cut down the recharge times all that much... I replaced the batteries more than when it became a factor.  Second, recharging an odd number of batteries is a bit of a wrench in the machine in the recharging process, but still is no big deal if you have enough chargers going.

On serious gigs I carry this 4-foot commercial power bar that I can use to plug in all 5 of my chargers, as well as the 2 110v strobes and still have several plugs available.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I took back the energizer chargers (with the 2 batteries each) and the 5 2700 mah cells I got for the almost $5 a cell.

I took those back and picked up an 8 cell smart charger by Powerrex! I wish it charged 10 batteries but beggars can't be choosers and I'm going to get two or three packs of the Sanyo Eneloops considering that's the consensus here that they last the longest.

~Michael~


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 28, 2008)

RacePhoto said:


> OK guys, someone is going to have to explain this to me. How does a battery with lower voltage than a standard battery, "Kill" a strobe? I can understand if the user, fires the flash too fast, because the batteries allow them to kill the strobe, but this is abuse by the operator, not the fault of the battery. Anyway, someone explain it to me please.


 
The external battery packs may be of lower voltage, but they can recharge the cap faster than the stock 4 (or 5 in the case of a SB-800), AA batteries ever could.  All it takes is about 30 (it could be 10, it could be 50... I just happen to see one die in about 30) flashes with an over eager photographer at a fasion shoot.  He took those 30 shots consecutively and then noticed all his models had bad shadows on one side of their faces/bodies.

It was officially dead.  The flash head overheated and killed the flash.  The front plastic "clear" element was brown and one part badly melted.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, eneloops do not last the longest where it counts... they last the longest in the closet when not being used... they do NOT give you more flashes than even 2200mah rechargeable batteries (that continuously lose their charge slowly over time in the closet). 2700mah recharged batteries will get you at least 150-200 more flashes before needing to be changed in comparison to the eneloops.

The eneloops will not drain anywhere near as much if you leave them in a closet for a month, though. Thats not something that really bothers me.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I should have been clearer with that. That's what I was thinking. They would have more shelf life and LAST longer not being used. I should have realized that 2700mah will of course last longer than 2000mah. Looks like I"m on my way to Wal-Mart to get some of the energizer.

I think I'm going to like the smart charger. Can't wait to use it.

I'll just go with the energizer even though they're only rated at 2300 mah on the battery tester.

~MIchael~


----------



## roadkill (Nov 3, 2008)

I use a hand crank.


----------



## budskiphotography (Nov 3, 2008)

win.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 3, 2008)

No, I think I win... lol





12KW deisel electrical generator in the back of the truck.  Enough to power all the electrical needs of 8 houses on my street in an emergency.. lmao!


----------



## table1349 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry boys, but an Ace High Royal Flush beats ya both.

http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles3248.jpg

The cost of them damn extension cords are killing me though. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## stsinner (Nov 3, 2008)

I use Energizer 2500mha, 2 sets spare..  Just stay the hell away from Ni-Cads-they are junk.  The memory effect is the biggest buzz kill when you get to the point where you take 10 shots on a fresh set and they go dead..  Who has the time anymore to exercise the discipline needed to not incur the memory effect.  

Just make sure you use Ni-mh.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 27, 2008)

Old thread here, but hey... I SEARCHED!  Someone mark it down on a calendar. 

Question... how do these compare to the Lithium batteries I've been using now?  Are they a decent alternative?


----------



## manaheim (Dec 27, 2008)

Never mind, I just realized there was a page 2 and 3... durrr...

So I gather the Energizer 2700s are the way to go then?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry boys, but an Ace High Royal Flush beats ya both.
> 
> http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles3248.jpg
> 
> The cost of them damn extension cords are killing me though. :lmao::lmao::lmao:



No way, cheating is not winning... thats not an ace but 5 aces.  I'm not playing anymore until you roll up your sleeves.  

Chris... yes if you can find them.  I cannot find them locally, just the 2650s, which is close enough.  I got my dad a set of Eneloops... because he uses his camera flashes 3 times a year.  Those were a better choice for his needs.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, cool.  Thanks, Jerry.  I had my hands on a full setup a few days ago but decided to put them back and come check here before making the investment. (pricey!)


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

They're pricey here in Canada, but you can get 2700mah AA batteries for around $12 for 4 batteries from Thomas Distribution.  Google their website for better info.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Never mind, I just realized there was a page 2 and 3... durrr...
> 
> So I gather the Energizer 2700s are the way to go then?



manaheim, the one thing I would suggest that you keep in mind would be how often you use them.  If it is a lot then JerryPH is right on the money.  If you are using them constantly then you will be paying attention to them constantly and keep them charged. 

If, however you are like me and use them when the situation calls for, sometimes weeks apart, then you might want to consider the Sanyo Eneloops. SANYO eneloop | Ready to use Rechargeable Battery - The only battery you will ever need  They are a hybrid that hold their charge for a long period of time.   I have switched entirely to Eneloops for my flashes and have been very happy with them.  They seem to last as long as the standard 2700mh's.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, those are the ones that I bought for my dad.  Basically, they hold like 75% of their charge for a year, which is pretty amazing.

What I have found is that the Energizer 2650mah ones (green casing, not silver) can be recharged and put away for about 2 months before they drop to about 30-35 % of their charge.

Being into strobism, I recharge all my batteries at least once every couple weeks and definitely once right before I go out on a shoot.  I feel 2 months is ok with these kinds of batteries and that maybe 3 months would be pushing it a little but still ok.

From what I saw, the EneLoops are 2100's and they did not last as long as my 2650s.  They were done by about 135 pics whereas the energizers were good for at least 400-450 pics.  That number could be a little low for the Sony batteries... it was their first full charge and they may not have been conditioned yet.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Yes, those are the ones that I bought for my dad.  Basically, they hold like 75% of their charge for a year, which is pretty amazing.
> 
> What I have found is that the Energizer 2650mah ones (green casing, not silver) can be recharged and put away for about 2 months before they drop to about 30-35 % of their charge.
> 
> ...



Wow, I am easily getting twice the number of shots with fully charged eneloops with my 580's during normal shoots.  While I also do the strobist thing, most of the time it is during basketball/volleyball season and I have built some high capacity packs for the 4 strobes that I use then.  That is why the eneloops suit me better as I just don't use them enough other time of the year to keep them charged. That is why I suggested it.  A heavy user like you would be better suited to the 2700's or even small high capacity packs for every day use.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with my Energizers...I usually recharge them before I use them, so I know that they are going to be fresh.  I would love to have a full set of Eneloops but I think I would still charge them up before a gig, just to be sure.  (Unless I had an accurate way to measure their current charge level).

My concern now, is that I have a whole lot of devices around the house that need batteries and I don't want to be using disposables.  Regular NiMH would be cheap and easy, but not the best option for most devices.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm thinking what I may do is keep some Lithium batteries in the flash for cases where I have a "oh geez, I need a flash", and on the more usual occasion where I have some warning to plan ahead, I'll use the Energizers.

I also wonder, though... the energizer chargers say they can charge the batteries in 15 minutes.  I can't imagine too many situations where I don't have 15 minutes warning or more before I wind up needing my flash.  Granted, the fast charge kills the batteries faster (Energizer says you'll get 150 charges out of them instead of 300-500), but that's 150 times I didn't toss my batteries into a landfill, right?

I need to figure out if you can get slow trickle chargers for them, too.  In my initial investigation I ONLY found the rapid charger.


----------



## Photog38 (Dec 29, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> manaheim, the one thing I would suggest that you keep in mind would be how often you use them. If it is a lot then JerryPH is right on the money. If you are using them constantly then you will be paying attention to them constantly and keep them charged.


 
I am considering buying a flash, and one thing that I have been thinking about is what batteries I would use. Because I am a full time student, I would probably not use my flash heavily. Is it hard on the batteries to charge them, use them for a while, and the store them for a week or two before using them again? I am thinking of just buying the Energizer 2700 mAh (NiMh of course). My main concern is not so much how long they will hold a charge between uses, but how long they will last (that is, the lifespan of the batteries). Also, what is the best way to store the batteries between uses (full charge, half charge?). I just don't want to buy some batteries and then end up ruining them.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

> I need to figure out if you can get slow trickle chargers for them, too. In my initial investigation I ONLY found the rapid charger.


Absolutely, you can.  There are some great chargers available that have all sorts of good features.  I have the LaCrosse BC-900.  It has a variable charge rate, it can also be set to drain the batteries fully before charging them (also variable) and it has a 'refresh' mode where it cycles the charge a few times.  It also has a test mode, which can tell you the actual capacity of your batteries (they are often not as high as they are rated).

Even better would be the MAHA C-9000 charger which has a 'break-in' mode.  This mode slowly forces a charge into the batteries...past what a normal charger would do.  This forces them to use their full capacity.  You can use this mode to give new life to batteries that have been used and abused for years.  If you have a bunch of old NiMH rechargables that don't work well anymore...this charger can probably bring them back and thus pay for itself.  



> Is it hard on the batteries to charge them, use them for a while, and the store them for a week or two before using them again? I am thinking of just buying the Energizer 2700 mAh (NiMh of course). My main concern is not so much how long they will hold a charge between uses, but how long they will last (that is, the lifespan of the batteries). Also, what is the best way to store the batteries between uses (full charge, half charge?). I just don't want to buy some batteries and then end up ruining them.


Supposedly, these batteries do not have a memory...so it shouldn't matter at what level you store or charge them.  But most people say that it's best to drain them fully and then charge them slowly, to get the longest life.  If you are only using them once every couple of weeks...I wouldn't worry too much about it.  They will probably last until you are out of school.


----------



## Jaszek (Dec 29, 2008)

I Use Power2000 2900mAh in my 430EX and it lasts me for a lot of shots.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Absolutely, you can. There are some great chargers available that have all sorts of good features. I have the LaCrosse BC-900. It has a variable charge rate, it can also be set to drain the batteries fully before charging them (also variable) and it has a 'refresh' mode where it cycles the charge a few times. It also has a test mode, which can tell you the actual capacity of your batteries (they are often not as high as they are rated).
> 
> Even better would be the MAHA C-9000 charger which has a 'break-in' mode. This mode slowly forces a charge into the batteries...past what a normal charger would do. This forces them to use their full capacity. You can use this mode to give new life to batteries that have been used and abused for years. If you have a bunch of old NiMH rechargables that don't work well anymore...this charger can probably bring them back and thus pay for itself.


 
Awesome, Mike, thanks.  The thing is only $40... it's funny how when you spend $10 on just 4 batteries every month or so, how easy it is to justify spending even like $100 on this stuff. 

So it looks like that would give me everything from slow to rapid charge as well, so I won't even need to buy the energizer charger.

I keep feeling like I'm making some huge mistake buying a brand of batteries I can just pick up in a Target, though... back in the day when I did this the only way to get rechargables that were any good was to go to a specialized web-based dealer and buy these snazzy ones... it's been a long time, though... is this just a thing of the past?  Are the energizers ok?  Or should I buy something else?  These powerex ones, for example?


----------



## table1349 (Dec 29, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I'm thinking what I may do is keep some Lithium batteries in the flash for cases where I have a "oh geez, I need a flash", and on the more usual occasion where I have some warning to plan ahead, I'll use the Energizers.
> 
> *I also wonder, though... the energizer chargers say they can charge the batteries in 15 minutes.  I can't imagine too many situations where I don't have 15 minutes warning or more before I wind up needing my flash.  Granted, the fast charge kills the batteries faster (Energizer says you'll get 150 charges out of them instead of 300-500), but that's 150 times I didn't toss my batteries into a landfill, right?*
> 
> I need to figure out if you can get slow trickle chargers for them, too.  In my initial investigation I ONLY found the rapid charger.



One of the worst thing you can do is to charge them fast.  It can drastically shorten their life and reduce shooting times.  A slow charge with an intelligent charger like Big Mike suggested is the way to go.  I ended up with the MH-C801D.  It will do 8 batteries at a time.  It is twice the price of the   MAHA-C900 but well worth it.  If I had it to do over again I would get the new MH-C800S.  It has slower charge times for better battery life.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 29, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I'm thinking what I may do is keep some Lithium batteries in the flash for cases where I have a "oh geez, I need a flash", and on the more usual occasion where I have some warning to plan ahead, I'll use the Energizers.



As long as you are aware that the recycle times of the lithium batteries are much longer than that of the rechargeables. Using Lithium batteries my SB-800 takes almost 3 seconds vs 1 second at 1/2 power when fresh... and closer to 5 seconds after 200 or so pics... and the rechargeable ones are maybe 1.5-2 seconds.

You see not many people take the time to understand that your batteries do not charge the flash, they refill the capacitors... and lithium batteries cannot deliver as big of a charge as quickly as NiMh batteries, this is where they really excel... besides the fact that they last longer and are rechargeable.



manaheim said:


> I also wonder, though... the energizer chargers say they can charge the batteries in 15 minutes.  I can't imagine too many situations where I don't have 15 minutes warning or more before I wind up needing my flash.  Granted, the fast charge kills the batteries faster (Energizer says you'll get 150 charges out of them instead of 300-500), but that's 150 times I didn't toss my batteries into a landfill, right?



Just moving from a 15 min charger to a 2.5 hour recharger moves you from 300 charges to something like 1000 charges!  How many times in your life are you not able to plan ahead enough to slap the batteries into the chargers a couple of hours in advance?  Unless the batteries are completely depleted, it is usually in the 1-2 hour range to boot.

The Energizer chargers that you most see (the black and silver ones) are the 2.5 hour chargers and I have 4 of them and able to charge 16 batteries at a time.  Perfect compromise... long battery life, faster than the 8 hour chargers and they are cheap.



manaheim said:


> I need to figure out if you can get slow trickle chargers for them, too.  In my initial investigation I ONLY found the rapid charger.



3rd party chargers like MAHA can do a lot like tell you the condition of the batteries are, re-condition the batteries and charge each battery individually.  There are even models that do 8 batteries at a time.

For me, the ability to compromise at 2.5 hours for a charge, get near 1000 recharges out of a set and do 16 at a time for less than half the cost of a single 8 battery charger is for me, the perfect compromise.


----------



## ThePup (Dec 29, 2008)

Useful site on Battery care / charging for anyone interested

Charging nickel-based batteries

Trickle charging is a bad thing for NiMHs, as is super-fast charging.  Best to aim for charging around 1C, which equates to about 1.5 Hours charge time.


----------

